# {Urgent} Horrible Skin, don't know what to do?



## MaeganV (Jun 18, 2011)

I volunteer at an local animal rescue and take care of most of the reptiles as well as a few other animals when I am in. Anyways, a argentine b/w tegu was brought in today, and my goodness its skin on its head is horrible. 

It looks like the actual scales are going to peel off, never mind "shed skin". In a couple places it is a bare spot with no scales at all. *I will post pictures when I go see him again*

I am assuming he came from bad humidity conditions, but other than the way his head looks he is great. Alert, active, and friendly. Haven't fed him yet but we will try tomorrow.

Anyways I ended up taking him to an exotic animal vet that day which did no good at all. They weren't sure and said they didn't have much lizard experience and said just try to keep it moisturized and raise the humidity of his tank. 

Temps are about 110 on the basking, 80-85 all around. He had a giant water dish and gets misted every couple of hours. 

I have a tegu of my own but I have never seen anything like this before. I am afraid he will get an infection and then knows what! Please, if anyone can help me that would be great!


----------



## montana (Jun 18, 2011)

Is he burned??


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought I left my cam at the rescue but I did so here is a picture of him:


----------



## montana (Jun 18, 2011)

peroxide antibiotics [Batitrill sp] ??


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 18, 2011)

I put some antibiotics and vitamin E oil on it already, I am going to phone the shelter and tell them I will keep him with me until he gets better so he can get the proper attention for his skin that he needs.


----------



## montana (Jun 18, 2011)

If its not like open sores you could try some ointment ...

Try getting some antibiotics down him may as well worm him too ..

Codliver oil mixed in with his food ..


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 18, 2011)

It doesn't look like open sores really, they are hard to explain unless you see it in person.


----------



## montana (Jun 18, 2011)

Almost looks like he has been rubbing his head on rat wire ...


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh poor little guy, it looks like a burn. My friends Water Dragon got burned on its lamp and it looked like that kind of.


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 18, 2011)

He apparently lived in a glass tank tank before, the bad areas are very very rough! The rest of his body looks fine, just the top of his head. We are going to keep an eye on him. Do you think we could use something like polysporin on his head?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 18, 2011)

_  It looks like he's recovering from burns or some sort of injury. Too many layers of stuck shed that someone tried to pull off prematurely,... maybe. But the good thing is that it's healing,.. with that I would just keep an eye on it. Keep it clean maybe use a little neosporin,.. plain,.. non medicated. 

Peroxide shouldn't be used repeatedly because it destroys new tissue which prolongs the healing process. If you want to clean it regularly try a betadine and water solution, preferably sterile water._


----------



## montana (Jun 18, 2011)

Any thing you would have for your self would work ..

An old burn was my first thought ..


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 18, 2011)

If I keep it clean and treat it daily will the scales eventually go back to the normal smoothness? Or will they forever be rough?


----------



## montana (Jun 18, 2011)

I would think it will improve...


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help... I am going to see how he improves in a few weeks and if nothing then I will take him to a different vet outside my city. Any more suggestions are welcome!


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 18, 2011)

i dont think anyone has said this but maybe some time outside if good weather is near you never go wrong with the real uvb


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 18, 2011)

_Expect the worst and hope for the best. For the most part it should heal fine,.. some of the scales may or may not return and he'll probably always have a scar._


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 18, 2011)

Just so long as there isn't any open wounds I am fine with it! Shedding with be a major issue I am assuming in the future though....

I went and brought him to my house, I have him set up in a kennel for the night. He had a soak, disinfected his head and put some cream on and we will see how he is in the morning.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 19, 2011)

Avoid peroxide as it damages healthy tissue as well. Clean it well and use Silvadene. Silvadene is used for burns to prevent bacteria and fungal infections and to reduce scarring. Really good stuff.


----------



## montana (Jun 19, 2011)

Peroxide works great has worked great for decades ...

There are other things that are said to be better that`s great do you have them in your home ???

As common as peroxide is there should be tens of thousands of examples of damage done by using it .
Every ones mother should have a story of a lost child [to peroxide]..

Maybe they just sell it over the counter to make crank ....


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the help, he is already looking 100 times better. I have him set up in a big enclosure next to my other b/w tegu with a big water tub and nice basking rock. 

I have been using antibacterial disinfected, vitamin e oil, and cream on his head every day while letting him soak in the tub.

His head already looks more clean and ready to heal ! Just a few VERY dry spots that look like they might peel off to reveal an open wound but I am watching them and keeping him very moisturized... I really think this was a shed problem. The problem areas seem to uniform on each side to be burns.


----------



## montana (Jun 19, 2011)

Great glad he is improving !!!


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 19, 2011)

We are just feeding him some rats, well on his way to recovery. I think I am going to have to keep him.... Thank you all so much for the tips, I am so glad he is doing better!


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 20, 2011)

montana said:


> Peroxide works great has worked great for decades ...
> 
> There are other things that are said to be better that`s great do you have them in your home ???
> 
> ...



Apparently, the medical community is having a change of heart when it comes to peroxide. After Katrina I was treated for a foot injury and was told by the medics not to use peroxide.

That was a new one on me!

I always loved seeing those peroxide bubbles when put over a wound, made me think lots and lots of germs were being killed.

Oh well...


...Jefroka


----------

